

Does your product pass the toothbrush test? - bwertz
http://versiononeventures.com/does-your-product-pass-the-toothbrush-test/

======
davidcrow
I'm reminded of Andrew Chen's post on Facebook DAU/MAU number
[http://andrewchen.co/2012/05/16/quora-has-facebooks-
daumau-a...](http://andrewchen.co/2012/05/16/quora-has-facebooks-daumau-
always-been-50/)

Part of the reason that email is so sticky is that it has an incredibly high
DAU.

~~~
bwertz
Agreed - just went through the list of product that pass the toothbrush test
for me and Gmail is on top: Gmail, Google Search, Google Drive, Twitter,
Facebook, Dropbox, Skype, Evernote, New York Times, Si.com. Commerce: Amazon,
Frank & Oak.

~~~
davidcrow
Frank & Oak - seriously. You know that I love the guys, but a DAU for F&O. I
think that I'm easily 2xMAU maybe a WAU. But no way am I a DAU for F&O.

Google Search

GMail/Google Calendar (or device specific version: Taskbox/Sunrise) Rapportive
Google Hangout/Skype Twitter LinkedIn Dropbox/GDrive

Prismatic CardMunch Kik/iMessage/SMS/GChat

I have been off the Evernote. And I'm still trying to find a to do list that
fits my workflow. I

